#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  ponto a ponto ajuda

## edu2016

Boa noite abençoados desse fórum


venho através deste pedir humildemente a ajuda de alguém, é o seguinte 
moro em um condomínio de 15 blocos com 5 andares cada bloco, estilo CDHU ) são 8 blocos lado esquerdo e 7 blocos lado direito
moro no1º BLOCO, gostaria de montar um provedor de internet nesse condomínio , preciso saber quais os materiais que eu tenho que usar .
eu pensei em fazer o seguinte . 1 antena setorial 90° no meu bloco para enviar o sinal ,1 mikrotik rb951, para os outros 14 blocos , colocaria nano loco , para receber o sinal da setorial . Colocaria em cada bloco, 1 switch de 20 portas para descer internet por cabo para cada apartamento, ,,,,,, todo material em 5,8 por favor me ajudem e que Deus abençoe á quem pode e á quem não pode ajudar,,,, segue as fotos , uma de baixo e outra do alto dos prédios,
,
,
tenho net virtua de 15mb

----------


## RanielMartins

> Boa noite abençoados desse fórum
> 
> 
> venho através deste pedir humildemente a ajuda de alguém, é o seguinte 
> moro em um condomínio de 15 blocos com 5 andares cada bloco, estilo CDHU ) são 8 blocos lado esquerdo e 7 blocos lado direito
> moro no1º BLOCO, gostaria de montar um provedor de internet nesse condomínio , preciso saber quais os materiais que eu tenho que usar .
> eu pensei em fazer o seguinte . 1 antena setorial 90° no meu bloco para enviar o sinal ,1 mikrotik rb951, para os outros 14 blocos , colocaria nano loco , para receber o sinal da setorial . Colocaria em cada bloco, 1 switch de 20 portas para descer internet por cabo para cada apartamento, ,,,,,, todo material em 5,8 por favor me ajudem e que Deus abençoe á quem pode e á quem não pode ajudar,,,, segue as fotos , uma de baixo e outra do alto dos prédios,
> ,
> ,
> tenho net virtua de 15mb



Edu2016, vejo que há um outro post com a mesma solicitação.
Estou acompanhando lá.

----------


## hugomatosk

Meu se você vai passar cabo para cada AP econômiza na compra de antenas cria um hotspot gerenciando os clientes 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## hugomatosk

Instala um switch em cada prédio distribuindo para cada AP 
Qualquer dúvida meu Skype e Hugo matos 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## edu2016

ja tentei te add mais nao conseguir meu é [email protected]
.
.
gostaria de uma solução. me disseram para comprar


1 rockt M5 5.8
1 omni direcional 10dbi airmax 5.8 ubitique
14 CPE airmax nanostation loco m5 13dbi
15 switch 24p 10/100/1000 TL-sg1024D

----------


## edu2016

ja tentei te add mais nao conseguir meu é [email protected]
.
.
gostaria de uma solução. me disseram para comprar


1 rockt M5 5.8
1 omni direcional 10dbi airmax 5.8 ubitique
14 CPE airmax nanostation loco m5 13dbi
15 switch 24p 10/100/1000 TL-sg1024D

----------


## hugomatosk

Cara se os prédios são os da fotos faz como eu ti falei ok

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## hugomatosk

Interliga os prédios com fibra e os AP com cabo utp com 10 mil da é sobra grana 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## edu2016

primeiramente obrigado pela ajuda deus abençoe sua vida.
pensei em fazer dessa forma da foto tudo com cabo de rede. são 15 Blocos . daria serto ???

----------


## edu2016

primeiramente obrigado pela ajuda deus abençoe sua vida.
pensei em fazer dessa forma da foto tudo com cabo de rede. são 15 Blocos . daria serto ???

----------


## hugomatosk

Entra em contato comigo pelo Skype pq no seu desenho só de bater o olho já vi um erro fatal 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## edu2016

primeiramente obrigado pela ajuda deus abençoe sua vida.
pensei em fazer dessa forma da foto tudo com cabo de rede. são 15 Blocos . daria serto ???

----------


## hugomatosk

Meu Skype e Hugo matos 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## hugomatosk

O meu Skype e Hugo matosk

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## hugomatosk

Oi o nosso amigo falou para você colocar torres nos prédios isso implica em muita coisa vc não pode chegar e ir instalando tem que contratar um engenheiro para ver se é viável a instalação aí tem que montar a estrutura onde vai ser instalada a torre comprar a torre do tamanho ideal caso aja ima futura expansão como falei anteriormente caber e a melhor solução 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## hugomatosk

Oi meu contato e 11 986947893 hugo 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------

